# Olive Oil



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I am going to order some olive oil and wondered what kind folks like? I am thinking the pomace olive, as it's supposed to less stongley odored. I read where some of you infuse vanilla beans in the oil for a few days or weeks. Can I reuse these beans in another batch, or do I need to use new beans each time. Also, is it necesarry to infuse with the pomace oil to cover the strong olive smell? Is there anything bad about the pomance oil, or a better type of olive to order?
Thanks,
Anita


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

I use the Pomace Olive Oil... great stuff! 

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I use what ever is cheapest at the grocery store and have never noticed a smell.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have always used pomace with no problems. I wouldn't infuse with vanilla. I'd be worried it might darken the soap some as fragrances with lots of vanilla turn very dark. I don't need anything else affecting the color. LOL


----------



## ali923 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have always used the pomace olive oil, I have read that the cheapest kind of olive oil is best for soap making. Pomace is not food grade olive oil and is the cheapest. The best price I have found is Columbus foods (soaperschoice.com)


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

ali923 said:


> I have always used the pomace olive oil, I have read that the cheapest kind of olive oil is best for soap making. Pomace is not food grade olive oil and is the cheapest. The best price I have found is Columbus foods (soaperschoice.com)


I just got my first order from Columbus and they sure made me go WOW!! 
I love the idea that you can get all.. and I mean ALL of the oils I need in one handy dandy place. The shipping was reasonable and if I shopped for days.. I would not get any of the oils any cheaper.
I highly recommend them.
One note.. the olive oil and other 35# containers sort of had me thinking.. so I had it set up to pour into smaller container and use that way. Little did I know when I opened the hole to get ready to pour.. Columbus had inserted a handy dandy stop cock!! (which made me say WOW again)
BTW.. I use Pomace.. works great!!


----------



## ali923 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh yes...I was very pleased like you. However, did you or anyone else use the vegetable shortening from them? And if you did was the shortening hard as a rock almost? Also, about the shortening-when you melted it down, did it take like no time at all for it to thicken back up. It was almost as if the oils were saponified before I even mixed the lye/milk in with the oils which made it very difficult to mix the essential oils in good.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the good info on the pomace! I do plan to order from soaperschoice. Which coconut oil is the best? I noticed there are a couple of different ones, that melt at different degrees. 
Thanks
Anita


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

I've always used the 76.

Sara


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

I also always use the 76 degree coconut.. 
Barbara


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

ditto 76


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, I thought pomace is food grade.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm pretty sure pomace is food grade too It's just not as good as extra virgin I think, but for soap - it's great, that is if you are not like me and don't like castilles, well a little olive is ok, but too much and it's slime city!

I use 76 degree coconut, BTW


----------

